# DX Bricked



## lilb3119 (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay so as I was trying to put CM7 on my DX all was looking good until the reboot. After the reboot it goes right to the bootloader screen. I have tried resetting the phone multiple times. Still no joy. Below is what I have found, tried and errors that I am getting. Please help.

Errors on Bootloader Screen: A5, 69, 35, 00, 27

Tried to SBF back to stock GB and RSD doesn't work. Error: 0x7029

I did find a link link to remedy the issue but am unable to post it. I have tried literally everything that I can think of.

Which didn't work at all. Below is the error log in rsd.

16:52:50, June 15, 2011
Line: 1626
ERROR: Chipset type 50 is not supported.
File: D:\test_dev_usb\flash\code\flashdll\FlashCharacter istics.cpp
Device ID: 0

16:52:50, June 15, 2011
Line: 1626
ERROR: Chipset type 43 is not supported.
File: D:\test_dev_usb\flash\code\flashdll\FlashCharacter istics.cpp
Device ID: 0

16:53:52, June 15, 2011
Line: 2187
ERROR: Device S Flash OMAP3630 MI is not supported.
File: D:\test_dev_usb\flash\code\flashdll\FlashCharacter istics.cpp
Device ID: 0

16:53:52, June 15, 2011
Line: 1024
ERROR: Phone[0000]: Unable to retrieve initialization values from INI file.
File: D:\test_dev_usb\flash\code\flashdll\PST_FP_FlashTh read.cpp
Device ID: 0

16:53:52, June 15, 2011
Line: 523
ERROR: Unable to retrieve initialization values from INI file.
File: D:\test_dev_usb\flash\code\flashdll\FlashHdlr.cpp
Device ID: 0

Now to sum it all up. I have the latest drivers, I have tried reinstalling the drivers, I have tried reinstalling rsd lite three times, pulled battery, and looked around. If there is something I am missing please tell me. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

you should follow the steps in this post HERE (about halfway down) if u do exactly what it says it will work


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

If that doesn't work use this: has NEVER failed me. Your phone isn't bricked: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## lilb3119 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will try this a little later when I get to the office. I'll update the thread when finished.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya use the ISO disc posted for easy fix


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Ya use the ISO disc posted for easy fix


Must be fellow droid x forumer hahahaha


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

bafish said:


> Must be fellow droid x forumer hahahaha


yup RS post whore


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i got that error before when i used the wrong .sbf file


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

BTW if you get a failed flash, you have to reboot the PC to wipe the cache


----------



## DigiK (Jun 15, 2011)

If you can access the boot loader, you can fix your phone. To their absolute credit, Moto phones are 99.9% un-brickable.

You might have a bad sbf image. That's a problem since most of the files floating around out there don't come with an MD5sum you can use to verify integrity.

I highly recommend the emergency linux-based, 2.3.340 DX sbf flash ISO that 1KDS compiled for the community. Get it here: SBF Linux Flashing Utility It's entirely self-contained and automatic other than pressing '1' after boot up.

You'll be back in no time. Make sure you give props to wugfresh and 1kds for such an elegant solution.

-Dave


----------



## parkjam (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely agree with flashing via sbf_flash in Linux, much less temperamental than rds.


----------

